# Participios e imperfecto de 'schaffen'



## sevillista

¡Hola! Acabo de ver que el verbo schaffen tiene dos participios: geschafft y geschaffen. ¿Me podéis decir, por favor, cuándo se utiliza uno y otro? 

¿Sabéis si hay más verbos en estas circunstancias?

Gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

*geschafft*:_ ich habe es geschafft _(dependiendo del contexto: lo he conseguido/terminado, he alcanzado mi objetivo)

*geschaffen*: creado; _das Unternehmen hat neue Arbeitsplätze geschaffen; Gott hat den Menschen geschaffen_*





> ¿Sabéis si hay más verbos en estas circunstancias?


Sí, los hay (seguro que hay listas de esos verbos en alguna parte, aquí en los recursos, en el resto de Internet y/o en buenos libros de gramática)


___________
*pero más bien: _die Welt *er*schaffen_


----------



## sevillista

Por lo que veo, depende del significado, ¿no? Gracias, Sigianga.


----------



## Sidjanga

sevillista said:


> Por lo que veo, depende del significado, ¿no? ...


Sí, exactamente.

Lo mismo pasa con los demás verbos con dos participios, aunque la diferencia de significado puede ser aparentemente sutil, pero por eso no menos importante en lo que respecta al uso del participio.


----------



## sevillista

Recupero este post para preguntar si el imperfecto de schaffen también depende del significado (que sería lo más lógico). 

Schaffen, geschaffen (crear) *¿imperfecto?* ¿schaffte o schuf?
Schaffen, geschafft (conseguir, terminar, lograr) *¿imperfecto?* ¿schaffte o schuf?

Gracias


----------



## jazyk

Schuf para el primero y schaffte para el segundo.


----------



## bwprius

Hallo,

Por el buen orden ..... sólo quería añadir que existe un *significad*o más bien *regiona*l del verbo "schaffen", especialmente, en el sur de Alemania y que es el de *"trabajar"*.

Como no soy del sur de Alemania no te puedo decir exactamente cómo se conjuga este verbo. Aunque recuerdo que los heidelbergienses, a veces, decían "geschefft" (con "e", igual que en lugar de decir "gewaschen" algunos decían "gewescht").

Espero no haber herido sentimientos.

bwprius


----------

